# RA Title for Brady (Rally Advanced)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady is now Sunfire's Desert Fox RA CGC 

He earned the title on a trip to New Hampshire which included staying in a hotel, learning about elevators & lobbies and walking by a restaurant, not having his usual hikes or routine and just a completely different environment.

1st leg; 3rd place with a score of 96
2nd leg; 3rd place again with a score of 96
3ed leg; 1st pace with a score of 94 which included a redo for a front from halting that I did not like 

He was stressed with it all so he will not be moved up quite yet. He showed through even with the stress so that is a huge accomplishment 

It was a lovely trial (Merrimack Valley Kennel Club) held at American K9 in Amherst, NH. Truly a lovely lovely place with nice footing. We even got special rates and a warm welcome at the Holiday Inn Express for our overnights.

Here he is with his booty (a huge stuffie, a doggie car seat cover and a Yankee Golden lunch pack as well as his ribbons)


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Love this, congratulations!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!! What a stud :heartbeat:You_Rock_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome Sharon<:

I've been watching the reports and wishing I could get Bertie into the ring soon - you've been reminding me how much I miss obedience trials. So glad the dogs had a relatively successful vacation with you!  

Maybe I'll venture out there in one of the out of state shows coming up _where nobody would know me_.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brady. Quite a collection of ribbons and stuff. He's looking very handsome but also like he's wanting to get on home.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Love the picture of Brady and all his winnings.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a lot of loot! Congrats Bardy and Sharon!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! Brady looks great with all of his loot!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was very surprised at how many friends and fond acquaintances I knew showing 2 states away  We were all rooting for each other so it was more fun as well -- met some more Sunfire folk as well as many other wonderful people.

There was a fairly consistent training style among several people there that honestly was upsetting to me (and my dogs) to be around, so that was a bit of a downer but mostly it was a blast  

Brady was very happy to get home - 3 days at a show sight was stressful for them all and I was surprised at how much time they spent in their crates at the hotel, but then again, it was Brady who took a flying leap from one bed to another to greet me Sunday morning LOL




Megora said:


> Very awesome Sharon<:
> 
> I've been watching the reports and wishing I could get Bertie into the ring soon - you've been reminding me how much I miss obedience trials. So glad the dogs had a relatively successful vacation with you!
> 
> Maybe I'll venture out there in one of the out of state shows coming up _where nobody would know me_.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Brady and to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One thing I found very interesting and I don't know if it was the facility or a new trend:

- No cone exercises
- no offset figure 8 with distractions
but:
- quick regaining of heeling position for left (turns, 360s, 270s, left abouts etc) after a jump
- position changes (sit, down, sit etc), tight spaces with angles signs, fronts from halts and stands with handler returning to heel position.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Brady!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Brady and mama Towhee for her leg... Sounds like a overall good weekend!


----------

